# Laundry water shutoffs question



## JeremyB (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Guys.

We are going to be getting a new washing machine in the coming days and have been looking at the shutoffs to it and wanting them replaced. I dont know if its a plumber job or I can handle it ( you guys have walked me through most problmes )

I have attatched some pictures. I als have red arrows going to what looks like would be where I could loosen it with a wrench and purchase a new one for the hot and cold. They just looks old and seized and want some new ones there.

Actually I know the cold is pretty seized

IS this somethign I can do, and do they still make parts like that? I assume if they do I would wrap the treads with teflone taps and some pipe dope. Here are the pictures

Thanks for help guys, you all have been a huge help to me


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes and replace them with ball valves with teflon tape. I have never seen those clamp on saddles before. It will be interesting to see what the pros say about those.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 24, 2014)

Thans neal they will have the ball valves one with the spot to connect a washing machine hose?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 24, 2014)

What you have are the old school gate valves ... YES, you can replace them easily using a superior design:  ball valves.  This is a simple remove and replace exercise ... just make sure you use Teflon tape and tighten appropriately. (Most people don't realize the "feel" of a properly tightened fitting is a learned skill)

http://www.americanvalve.com/plumbing/utility/wm75lqt.html



Also, replace those black supply hoses with braided metal hoses.  The number one cause of flood damage in houses is burst washing machine supply hoses!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes..................interior hose bibs


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks again for the help guys I appreciate it very much, I will also pick up a couple hoses toddy.

just a question what are those plastic rings for exactly?

Jeremy


----------



## nealtw (Mar 25, 2014)

The taps in the photo would be for a sink, you will find ones that will fit what you need.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Neal, they kind of look similar dont they? I am sure I saw them at the hardware store and thats what the kind of looks like


That plastic part on those taps would be for a counter to tighten them up to the countertop right?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, you will find taps that look just like yoiur old ones, with a ball valve. they are a lot less problem.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 25, 2014)

Cheers Neal I appreciate it.

One last question to ask would you maybe a have a pic of what they would look like. It will be my luck when I am in there and don't get the right ones and have to listen to the wife say " Should have just ask that guy on the site for a picture or a link for the right ones",lol

I can hear it now. :rofl:

Thanks again Fellas for the patience and help. Truly some great people that have no problems helping out guys:beer:


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 25, 2014)

http://www.americanvalve.com/plumbing/utility/wm75qt.html


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion ... the pic I provided is for ball valves which go into a washing machine outlet box.  There are separate valves which would work for your application.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks again guys, much appreciated. I thought that was them


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 25, 2014)

no problem if you ask the guy in the store. Show him your pic and tell him that you want to replace with ball valves. He will give you the right stuff. 

If you don't trust the sales help in the big box store, go to a plumbing supply place.

edit: oops, I didn't see page two before posting this...but it's still good advice.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2014)

It wouldn't be a bad idea to add hammer arrester, you can get them that just go between the valve and the hose, they are the colourfull parts above the valves in this photo.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks again guys, much appreciated. Im going to grand the parts on Friday or Saturday.

one thing I noticed is it looks like the fella before me used pipe dope on the hot, on the cold its teflon tape for sure. Will the one with the dope put up a little more fight?

Im hoping I can loosen it off somewhat easily with a wrench. Does anybody have any tips if seems stuck? maybe heating it slightly with a torch?

Again any tips are very much welcomed guys.

Jeremy

Also Neal what is a hammer arrester?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't know about the heat question but 2 wrenches for sure. And the trick with two wrenches is to configer them on the unit so you can squeese them with one hand and then get two hands on them.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 26, 2014)

YES, the pipe dope will typically resist more than Teflon tape.  The dope is usually more effective at sealing the threads but tape is faster and often effective.

You can heat the valve body a bit with a torch and the pipe dope will loosen readily.  Just know the heating will probably kill the valve washers so they have to be replaced if you want to keep the valves for future uses.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2014)

Villa, if you want not to damage a valve when heating like you would when soldering you remove the guts out of said valve.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks again for the help guys. I appreciate it


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi fellas,

Well I got the parts today ( the ball vales are alot smaller then the one there now, does that seem right? ) just looking at the old ones now and wondering will it take alot of heat to soften the old pipe dope he has on there?

The old cold water valve looks a hair bigger to me then the hot, I dont know if its just the angle im looking at it?

I think its best if I attempt this on Monday morning so if anything goes pear shaped I could call a plumber.

The only thing that has me baffled is how hard it will be to get the old ones off?


----------



## guyod (Mar 29, 2014)

I would be more worried about replacing that clamp on gasket fitting than the valve.  For Diyer you can use sharkbite fittings or compression 

shark bite


----------



## guyod (Mar 29, 2014)

use a pipe wrench /pliers on clamp on fitting and wrench on shut off to get off old shut off.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheers guyod

I dont know why it is a clamp like that. Seems to work as I have been here for 5 years without a problem ( knock on wood ) Only reason I'm changing them is the onze shutoff is seized and the plastic handle is broken.

The pipe dope would soften easy with heat right? or do I even need to heat it? should it just turn of easy.

Just use the telfon tape on the new valve right? I have heard some people say just use teflon and have heard other guys I know use both? I would think using noth would be messy.


----------



## guyod (Mar 30, 2014)

I little heat could help. You probably just need bigger wrenches though. If you have pipe dope i would use that.  It is harder for a first timer to mess up.   The tape takes a little skill.  You have to put it on right direction pull it tight but not too tight. You have to put enough on but not too much.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 30, 2014)

Cheers, thanks guyod. Thats why I dint know if using both would be okay?

After applying the dope to the threads and instaling the new valve I dont have to wait anytime before turning on the water would I?


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 30, 2014)

Also guyod, if I was to replace that clamp on gasket with the sharkbite how does the sharkbite clamp on? do I need a special wrench to clamp it? I though I have heard that before?


----------



## DFBonnett (Mar 30, 2014)

JeremyB said:


> Also guyod, if I was to replace that clamp on gasket with the sharkbite how does the sharkbite clamp on? do I need a special wrench to clamp it? I though I have heard that before?



Go to Youtube and search *Sharkbite*. You'll find pretty much all the info you seek and more.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 30, 2014)

Its Sunday but I could not resis this ...  With those clamp-on saddles, you have to be very careful about applying torque to the saddle above the valve.  Twisting that connection might bend the puncture point and produce a leak.

You will, of course, shut off the water before starting.  You will, of course, drain the system so you don't get a bath when trying to do your work.

Pre-size your two wrenches so you can work quickly.  Assuming you DO NOT want to keep the old valves, you can apply heat directly to the outside of the threaded portion.  You do not have to heat it until it glows!  Just apply 25-30 seconds of heat around the fitting.  Set the wrenches and pull steadily ... The old pipe dope will give way easily.

Let the fittings cool ... sometimes a wet rag can speed the process and a cold beer.  Apply fresh pipe dope to the threads of the new valves, making sure the red valve is on the hot side (no, duh?).  Turn it by hand until it starts to grab.  Reapply your wrenches and turn smoothly to get the outlet in the proper orientation ... remembering NOT to allow torque on the saddle fitting as best you can.  You are NOT strong enough to strip the threads, so be as muscular as you need to be.

Attach your spanking new braided laundry supply lines.  Turn water back on an marvel at the fact there are no leaks.

Get the spouse and say boldly:  "TAH DAH!"  Collect congratulations and kisses.


----------



## JeremyB (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks callmevilla, I will probably do it tomorrow. Very sexy reply,lol


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 1, 2014)

> Very sexy reply,lol



The rewards of a DIY job well done.


----------

